# daily, but today more so



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

some days are way worse than others.
however every day i have pain.
i was wondering if anyone else gets this pain?
I'm talking about all over body cramps, skin pain (i'm serious), tender bones and muscles feeling.
I feel like I have the flu, but by morning time it's gone. about 11 a.m. I get it every day and it gets worse as the day goes on.
I was scheduled to have an epidural injection into my neck Monday and decided to cancel that. My endo appt is still not till Nov 9 for my 1st appt.
I have been diagnosed with hasi's disease and have been on no pills yet for this.
i just need answers. i'm frustrated. and tired. and very very sore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, just wanted to comment on your issues. I am hypo and have been diagnosed with hashi's and have other health problems also. When I had my first labs and they discovered I was hypo, I told my doctor the same words you used about the pain. I told him I hurt all over to the point that my skin was sore from the pain I was having. I used the exact words as you, I felt like I had the flu. So I think this may be a common issue with thyroid problems. I still have alot of pain and problems because we can not seem to get my levels balanced.

Good Luck with you appt. and hope they can find all problems and be able to help you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> some days are way worse than others.
> however every day i have pain.
> i was wondering if anyone else gets this pain?
> I'm talking about all over body cramps, skin pain (i'm serious), tender bones and muscles feeling.
> ...


Welcome. Yes, skin pain. I know it well so you are not alone. Sorry you have to wait so long but the 9th. is now around the corner.

Hoping all good things for you and please let us know what the endo purports to do to get you feeling better.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

In the past, once in a while my skin would sting when laying in bed. I switched to flannel and fleece sheets including summers (All year round) and haven't had any problems since. Sometimes you just have to look for causes and solutions yourself because most doctors won't be of any help.


----------

